# can you read dogs ?



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLrgtR9U6Z8&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs

came across this and plan to use it as a TA ..... 
how many signs did you see ?
i definitely missed a few ....

if you caught em all i tip my hat


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

rick smith said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLrgtR9U6Z8&feature=em-subs_digest-vrecs
> 
> came across this and plan to use it as a TA .....
> how many signs did you see ?
> ...


Interesting video but you can't see the face/eyes of the Mal due to the quality. However, that said, I don't think the Rottie was benign as they stated. He may have started at the tail but she snapped when he touched her moving toward the flank. He also gave some head high direct looks. She was down on the ground with him standing over her--definite dominance recipe for a reaction. I know of a dog that can really read other dogs that wouldn't have even approached when she held her head raised. He just just approached at an arc to the rear.

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

A 13 year old Malinois with degenerative spine disease needs to be left the fuk alone and not allow some Rotweiller to mess around her back end. So some asshat "trainer" can post a video on You tube :-(


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A 13 year old Malinois with degenerative spine disease needs to be left the fuk alone and not allow some Rotweiller to mess around her back end. So some asshat "trainer" can post a video on You tube :-(


Hahahahah, that part aside.

T


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mali's ears were back as well. That wasn't addressed. I saw this coming a mile away. The Rotti should have taken the hints and the owner should have stopped it prior to the "Attack". Then again, you wouldn't have a video of an old Mali being harrassed for public "education". And Why is that old dog at a dog park?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I missed that it was a dog park.


T


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

The Mal gave plenty of warning but the Rotty caused her tension with the very subtle eye contact on his way to her. Right around the time she stopped rolling around. That definitely put her at guard even though to most people the Rotty looks very innocent.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A 13 year old Malinois with degenerative spine disease needs to be left the fuk alone and not allow some Rotweiller to mess around her back end. So some asshat "trainer" can post a video on You tube :-(


I think it's her sister who has the spine disease, but I think this dog is 15 or 16 and has had symptoms of osteoarthritis since age 11.

I pretty much don't like the whole dog park setup, and I don't like it that her owner didn't immediately get rid of the Rotty for her. 

sigh

That isn't my idea of my role as the owner of an elderly dog with bad hips.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> A 13 year old Malinois with degenerative spine disease needs to be left the fuk alone and not allow some Rotweiller to mess around her back end. So some asshat "trainer" can post a video on You tube :-(


Ditto.

I think it's her sister who has the spine disease, but I think this dog is 15 or 16 and has had symptoms of osteoarthritis since age 11.

I don't like the whole dog park setup, and I don't like it that her owner didn't immediately get rid of the Rotty for her. 

sigh

That isn't my idea of my role as the owner of an elderly dog with bad hips.





Howard Knauf said:


> Mali's ears were back as well. That wasn't addressed. I saw this coming a mile away. The Rotti should have taken the hints and the owner should have stopped it prior to the "Attack". Then again, you wouldn't have a video of an old Mali being harrassed for public "education". And Why is that old dog at a dog park?


+1
_
"the owner should have stopped it"_


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> ... if you caught em all i tip my hat


I didn't.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not all of them but the first time the dog stopped scratching her back was enough that someone should have stopped the Rot. It was on with the Mal when she gave the pucker mouth. Till then it was leave me TF alone!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Always the Rottweiler!!!! :grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Doug,

Nah the Rotty was a cool young dog and reacted appropriately when the old Malinois snapped/snarled at him. The old malinois
should NEVER been brought to a dog park, given her age and health. The owner and trainer are IDIOTS IMO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Doug,
> 
> Nah the Rotty was a cool young dog and reacted appropriately when the old Malinois snapped/snarled at him. The old malinois
> should NEVER been brought to a dog park, given her age and health. The owner and trainer are IDIOTS IMO



Ditto on all points!


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Rottweilers seem naturally curious and apt to want to meet every one and every dog from my experience with them. The Mal I did see tense up and pull the paws closer and at that point I would have called my dog back to me. I would have been worried and wonder why they did not call the Rottweiler back? Was this set up for the Mal to snap at the Rottweiler? If so, I must say they should not be allowed to have such a dog and put that dog in harms way. What if that Mal had gotten a hold of that Rottweiler's face and did damage? That Rottweiler would have been hurt but it would have exacted revenge on that Mal. 
All in all just poor handling but kudos to the Rottweiler for walking away and not engaging!8)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is bringing working dogs to a dog park customary? or even desirable?

I have never been to a dogpark, except to administer CGC's to dogpark attendees..

I always steer people clear of dogparks if I can.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> is bringing working dogs to a dog park customary? or even desirable?
> 
> I have never been to a dogpark, except to administer CGC's to dogpark attendees..
> 
> I always steer people clear of dogparks if I can.


MHO is:

No. Working, not working, any dog. No.

JMO!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dog parks are a disaster waiting to happen. Mostly full of furbaby folks that think all dogs need a good hug from another dog. :-#
If your dog doesn't like being hugged by another dog or some idiot person that has no clue, then your dog must be some psyco killer that should be banned from society. :twisted:


----------



## Joe Agustin (Jan 15, 2013)

Dogs in dog parks are like their owners......ill stop there.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

There was a PSA trial in Las Vegas next to a dog park a few years back. Open field afternoon the dog park was still open and a little something escaped from it's owner and ran towards dogs at open field. Jason Farrish, if I remember correctly ran it back to the owner and gave them some ideas about maintaining control. I am pretty sure it was him.... but I have never seen someone at a full run, with their head at about knee height. Looked like he was doing a courage test on a one foot tall dog. Not sure if he was, or if he was trying to catch it... 


Maybe revisionist history, I am getting old.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Maybe revisionist history, I am getting old."

Hell, that's half the fun of getting up in the morning. 
"I used to" and "Yea, but when I was young" covers about anything possible. Then anyone old enough to say That's impossible", "You couldn't do it" or "You didn't do it" is probably dead or senile. :grin::wink:


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Mali's ears were back as well. That wasn't addressed. I saw this coming a mile away. The Rotti should have taken the hints and the owner should have stopped it prior to the "Attack". Then again, you wouldn't have a video of an old Mali being harrassed for public "education". And Why is that old dog at a dog park?


he did address the ears when he talked about the eyes being closed.


----------

